# Advice on cleaning my 686



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I had some lead ball ammo I've wanted to finish off so I shot a couple of boxes the other day. Boy, the unjacketed stuff really fouls the gun. I gave it a good cleaning using Hoppe's and Break-Free but there still is some fouling/stains on the outside of the cylinder, in the indents. 

Any suggestions in getting this stuff off? It's a S&W 686 Stainless. As it stands I'm hoping that it will come off over time with subsequent cleaning, little by little. But if anyone has a more immediate solution I'd sure appreciate it!

TIA,
Wyatt


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a box of Chore Boy at the store. Take and wrap a fairly long strand around a bronze cleaning brush. Dip in some Shooters Choice. Run through the barrel about 6 or 8 times and follow with a patch. Keep doing this till the patch is clean of lead. Then clean as usual. Lube and your good to go. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your problem is outside the bores use the materials Baldy mentions but not necessarily the bore brush.

I bought a set of 3 brushes, plastic and bronze bristle, at Wal-Mart in the gun cleaning section, about $3, for such chores.

I have been shooting Hard Cast reloads in my GP-100. If I finish my range session off with a few SJFP's the copper cleans lead from the barrel interior and then routine cleaning takes care of the rest.

:smt1099


----------



## JCummings (Jan 8, 2008)

*Try one of these:*

From Midway
Tipton Metal Magic Rust and Lead Remover Gun Cleaning Cloth
Product #: 623952
Status: Available
Our Price: $3.39
Average Customer Rating: 5 stars

I got one and was amazed. It removed the black marks on the front of the cylinder which NOTHING else ever got.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to thank-you guys. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner but I thought I'd wait until the next time I cleaned my guns.

I shot off the rest of the lead ammo today, so today's cleaning was a good test since I had new fouling on top of the stubborn stuff from before. I used Break-Free CLP but tried something one of you guys had posted elsewhere that I hadn't tried. I sprayed on the CLP but this time let it soak for a while, about 1/2 hour. Problem solved, everything came right off!! A clean gun is a happy gun.

Thanks again!!


----------

